# Canon dslr



## doom (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello

My dad is thinking of buying a DSLR. At first he was going with eos 600d with 18-55 mm And 55-250 mm but someone said a 18-135 mm lens is much better as you don't have to change the lens again and again and it's quite cumbersome to carry a lens. 

So now the choice is between 600d, 60d and 700d. It will be the first DSLR.

Please suggest


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 29, 2013)

EOS 600D .....why?

Check here.......*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/177942-dslr-dilemma.html


----------



## doom (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry i edited my post. Your thread deal with confusion between 600d and 1100d only.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2013)

600D is a good DSLR for first timers ...and 700D is just too costly ....a 700D with kit cost almost 50k 
60D is not a big success coz its not that great against nikon D7000

now to get a 18-55+55-250 or 18-135 IS .....there are two things  (I am considering that u are asking abt older 18-135 IS and not 18-135 IS STM)
1. the quality of combo lens is better then a single 18-135 
2. in combo at same price u are reaching 250mm which is good for birding or far off subjects...a 135mm is just good for zoo animals max.

But I heard canon 18-135 STM is very good...but dont know the price


----------



## doom (Nov 30, 2013)

Cost is not much of an issue here. 70D would fit in the budget. But the thing is carrying 2 lenses is cumbersome. 1 lens is more handy. And changing lenses, according to him is troublesome 
So the lens choice is fixed at 18-135mm


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2013)

70D or 700D ??

ok get  18-135 Canon EF-S18-135mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS STM Lens - Canon: Flipkart.com
it cost 34k and get the right DSLR body with remaining budget


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2013)

Assuming you have about 100 grand, Why not Nikon???


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2013)

yes nac is right ...I think u can also check Nikon D5200+Nikon 18-140 AFS VR


----------



## doom (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry I meant 700d. 70d will be out of the budget


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2013)

Doom if u have the budget then get 700D+canon 18-135 STM   else get the 600D+18-135 STM combo


----------



## raja manuel (Nov 30, 2013)

Why do you want a DSLR if you don't want to changes lenses? That is one of the defining features of DSLRs. 

The 18-135 is certainly a good lens but if you are set on having only one lens, you will need to consider what kind of photography you wish to do. If you do a lot of travelling and like landscapes or architecture, you might prefer the (admittedly much more expensive) 15-85 which is a very well regarded lens. 

One of the main selling points of the 18-135 is the STM assisted continuous autofocus in video mode – a feature that is not supported by the 600D (you will need 650D or later to exploit that) so you are a paying a bit for a feature you cannot use.

The 18-135 STM does feature a non rotating front element (as does the 15-85) which makes it much easier to use a polariser than on the 18-55 or 55-250 (unless you are using the STM versions of those lenses which also feature non-rotating front elements). It also has a zoom lock lever. Again, though, the value of these features depends on the kind of photography you do.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2013)

ooh I forgot that STM feature are not usable on 600D ...but STM and non STM lens price difference is almost 1-2k ..soo better go for STM only


----------



## doom (Nov 30, 2013)

Initially my dad wants to use the DSLR with one lens. Later he will consider buying another lens. 

He was told that difference between 600d and 700d was only touch screen in latter. So the doubt is between 600d and 60d. The choice between lens is 18-135mm and 18-200mm.


BTW what is the difference between stm and non stm lens? Are the stm features usable on 600d and 700d? 

I can't find the link to 600d+ and 700d+


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2013)

STM is a silent motor which helps in video ...since it dont produces any sound ur video dont catch the sound of motor rotating inside the lens which is really distracting

600D does not have the feature to utilise STM feture ...but 700D can use it to full


----------



## doom (Nov 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> STM is a silent motor which helps in video ...since it dont produces any sound ur video dont catch the sound of motor rotating inside the lens which is really distracting
> 
> 600D does not have the feature to utilise STM feture ...but 700D can use it to full



Is the sound too much in 600d?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2013)

in normal lenses when we record video the lens continously try to focus on the subject soo the focus motor makes sound...the STM is the solution for that sound 

check video demo on youtube


----------



## doom (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok I'll look it up on YouTube. There is this no auto focus during videos in the 600d, any major drawbacks? 
BTW my dad is thinking to get a 600d double kit and a 18-135mm lens later on to replace the 18-55mm. 

2 disadvantages I see are the noon stm lens and the no auto focus. Any other alternatives within the same range?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2013)

Look 600D+twin lens combo is a good deal actually ...

600D also shoots great videos...just that 700D is newer and better for video...if u are soo enthusiastic about awesome video then get 700D else 600D is enough for starters...also you may know that DSLR can record only max 15 mins video at a time..and that 15 min FHD video may take almost 12GB of space


----------



## raja manuel (Dec 1, 2013)

It is not the STM of the lens itself that is the limitation. In video mode, the DSLR uses live view which means it must use sensor based focusing for autofocus. The 600D and older Canons (including the 60D) only have contrast detect autofocus in live view which, while more accurate, is also very slow and leads to very obvious 'hunting' for focus. The 650D and later models have a hybrid on-sensor autofocus that brings phase-detect to live view which is much quicker. It is with this autofocus mechanism that the STM lens becomes important – because previously, due to the hunting issue, videographers avoided autofocussing in video and therefore the sound, as well as jerky transition, was not much of an issue.

The 650D features version I of the hybrid autofocus and the 100D and 700D feature version II of the hybrid autofocus. The 70D takes this idea to a whole new level with dual-pixel autofocus.

Whoever told your dad that the only difference between 600D and 700D is a touch screen is extremely ignorant. There are several differences which makes the 700D a much more advanced camera:
* Digic 5 processor vs. Digic 4 on the 600D; gives better low light performance and higher burst rate (5 vs. 3.7 FPS)
* All 9 autofocus points (in viewfinder mode) are cross type, vs. only centre autofocus point being cross type in the 600D
* Stereo microphone
You can find an exhaustive comparison of 600D vs. 700D in DP Review's 700D review.

Again, all these differences matter only if your kind of photography needs these additional features. The 600D with a twins lens bundle is available at a very nice price now and presents excellent value for money, leaving more funds for all the other stuff you will need for your DSLR, like a good flash, tripod, etc.


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a 700D, which I purchased few months ago. Even though it was quite costly when compared to 600D, the extras were very tempting. So I got them over 600D, and don't regret one bit. The touchscreen is godsend. I am now much more interested in the manual settings than I was when I had a 1000D. And the STM is so silent, that you can never tell that it is focusing/re-focusing by listening to it.

I would be happy to answer any queries one may have regarding it.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2013)

getting a 700D for soo much is out of question ...its just like buying the latest toy and paying the premium for there reserch and development ...After all 700D is just a higher entry level DSLR ...and falls below 60D and 70D which are mid range dslr.

flipkart is selling it for 58k ...I would definitely get D7000+18-55+50mm at that price rather then getting this

And for starters more lens range is better then hifi configuration ...what will your father make out with digic5 processor, 5fps burst,9 cross type AF point ....but he will surely find it inconvenient when his 58k dslr could not even zoom 10 meters, leave birding


----------



## kaz (Dec 2, 2013)

What's wrong with the D5200..Its much better than 600D..Also i think better than D7000 because its compared to D7100 in reviews.

Seems like we are off topic.. The thread says Canon DSLR


----------



## doom (Dec 2, 2013)

My dad is going to use dslr for the first time in his life. He doesn't even know about half the technical features of 600d nor do I. He is more interested in the lens and its range to shoot pics. 
If he goes for 700d then we could get the 18-135mm lens or maybe buy a 18-200 lens but it would be very costly. But in the case of 600d with a double kit, wet could get 2 lenses and maybe but 18-135 mm lens for short-medium range photography. So all 3 lenses at a reasonable cost.

But with other DSLRs either we'll have to go with 18-135 or but a body and a 18-200

D5200 is quite good I heard but my dad is only interested in Cannon.


----------



## kaz (Dec 2, 2013)

go with the 600D then..You won't believe dual lens kit is available for around 35k..18-55+55-250
Canon EOS 600D (18-55IS & 55-250IS) Combo Kit with 8GB Card and Camera Bag:Amazon:Electronics

but if you can convince him get the D5200 with kit with 18-55(38k) or 18-105(53k) and buy that extra zoom lens later..


but that 600d combo is a steal..also pay 49rs extra to get it delivered in 2days.

All prices quoted above are from Amazon because thats where I find the cheapest deals.. And I'm not their employee  I'm still studying


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2013)

its not that u will not be able to use the 18-135 STM on 600D ..its just that u wont be able to use it for full potential ...u want that range than get 18-135 STM not a problem....
dual kit with 600D is awesome for a start


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 2, 2013)

When you use Live Mode or shoot using the LED screen the autofocus is the fastest in a 700D + STM lens hands down over any entry level DX format camera.

Secondly the STM lenses have the best build quality among any entry level lens.It is very very sharp and has is almost dead silent,which no other manufacturer makes.

Image Quality is amazing staright out of the Camera both 600/700D,it has a punchy vibrant and sharp image.

Feels amazing in your hand, all of them 600D/700D because ther are not tiny as the major rival.

For a beginner CAnon has very easy guide. I was a novice but 600D made me go full manual within weeks.


Amazing Deal.....grab it.
*www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B00F6XGR4O/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1385976874&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## raja manuel (Dec 2, 2013)

doom said:


> My dad is going to use dslr for the first time in his life. He doesn't even know about half the technical features of 600d nor do I. He is more interested in the lens and its range to shoot pics.
> If he goes for 700d then we could get the 18-135mm lens or maybe buy a 18-200 lens but it would be very costly. But in the case of 600d with a double kit, wet could get 2 lenses and maybe but 18-135 mm lens for short-medium range photography. So all 3 lenses at a reasonable cost.
> 
> But with other DSLRs either we'll have to go with 18-135 or but a body and a 18-200
> ...



Are you sure he wouldn't be better off with some other kind of camera rather than a DSLR? Because you seem to be compromising yourself in the very areas that are DSLR strengths. If you are seriously considering a 700D but are limiting your lens choice due to budget I would suggest you wait a few months. If Canon follow their typical release cycle the 750D should release in March-April 2014, and if it has the dual pixel autofocus (which it most probably will) you will see a far greater price drop on the 700D than you typically see from Canon when they introduce a newer model.


----------



## doom (Dec 3, 2013)

Raja Manuel said:


> Are you sure he wouldn't be better off with some other kind of camera rather than a DSLR? Because you seem to be compromising yourself in the very areas that are DSLR strengths. If you are seriously considering a 700D but are limiting your lens choice due to budget I would suggest you wait a few months. If Canon follow their typical release cycle the 750D should release in March-April 2014, and if it has the dual pixel autofocus (which it most probably will) you will see a far greater price drop on the 700D than you typically see from Canon when they introduce a newer model.



Few months is too long, I don't think he'll wait that much. How much is the difference(feature wise) between 600d and 700d?
Price difference is almost half. I am getting the 600d+dual kit for around 34-35k and the 700d+18-135mm lens is around  77k.

Ps- Will there be some offers around Christmas?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 3, 2013)

The major difference is the Autofocus which is apparent only in Video Mode and Live View and the TouchScreen. Otherwise they are the same. Even Image Quality is almost at par.


----------



## doom (Dec 3, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The major difference is the Autofocus which is apparent only in Video Mode and Live View and the TouchScreen. Otherwise they are the same. Even Image Quality is almost at par.



What's the live view? BTW IMO these extra features doesn't justify the extra 35k


----------



## kaz (Dec 3, 2013)

Definitely... These are basic marketing strategies by companies with newer models coming in price of current models fall and 700D's price would also fall after there is any update then, the price would be justified... I think 600D with that combo is the best deal untill one is not considering D5200

Live View is using LCD to display what the camera sensors are getting and not the Viewfinder..


----------



## srkmish (Dec 3, 2013)

You can go for 600d dual combo kit. Great price and the images will be at par with 700d. More importantly image quality will depend upon the lens selection, exposure and most importantly on the skill and creativity of the person holding the camera. There are professionals using p&s to get great quality imagea so be rest assured that 600d can produce amazing images if u have the knack for it. 

As someone has said beginners worry abt cost, amateurs worry about gear but professionals worry abt light.


----------



## kaz (Dec 3, 2013)

That's were gears with better low light capabilities comes in with high price..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2013)

guys u should notice that 700D+kit is 55k around and with 18-135mm its 77k
even 600d+kit is 30k around and with 18-135mm lens which cost 34k it will be 59k too

I would still say that spending on 700D is not wise now...its a low end DSLR just like D600 or D5300 ...its better to spend on a mid range DSLR 
and for a begineer who have never handled a dslr before ...he will never know what features he is missing wether he use a D600 or D700  .


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 3, 2013)

Simply get the EOS 600D or the D5200,its mire than enough.Spending Rs 55K 700D is not worth it.I was tempted too,but better sense prevailed by suggestions from sujoy nac pranav and some more people,Im glad i believed in them.


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah, I too would've bought 600D over 700D, if I hadn't been earning in Pounds then. 
I still love the camera and the touchscreen (and the 360 rotating dial ) but the price is not justified right now.

@OP: As suggested by Incinerator, I would say get the D5200, or the 600D.


----------



## raja manuel (Dec 3, 2013)

doom said:


> How much is the difference(feature wise) between 600d and 700d?


I've already given some of the significant differences between the 600D and 700D in a previous post, and where you can learn more about the 2 cameras.


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 3, 2013)

This video explains it:

Canon 700D (T5i) vs 600D (T3i) - Which One Should You Buy? - YouTube


----------



## doom (Dec 4, 2013)

Raja Manuel said:


> I've already given some of the significant differences between the 600D and 700D in a previous post, and where you can learn more about the 2 cameras.



Oops sorry, totally forgot about your post. You gave some good points there.



aniket.cain said:


> This video explains it:
> 
> Canon 700D (T5i) vs 600D (T3i) - Which One Should You Buy? - YouTube



Will check it out soon. Thanks for the link.

Ps- My dad and me are inclined towards the 600d+ combo atm


----------



## raja manuel (Dec 4, 2013)

doom said:


> Ps- My dad and me are inclined towards the 600d+ combo atm


It is a good package that presents excellent value for money - and that value will only increase once you install Magic Lantern for your camera. A stable release of ML is still not available for the 650D so I cannot guess when it will be available for the 700D (though Nightly builds are available if you are willing to risk it).



aniket.cain said:


> I have a 700D, which I purchased few months ago. Even though it was quite costly when compared to 600D, the extras were very tempting. So I got them over 600D, and don't regret one bit. The touchscreen is godsend. I am now much more interested in the manual settings than I was when I had a 1000D. And the STM is so silent, that you can never tell that it is focusing/re-focusing by listening to it.
> 
> I would be happy to answer any queries one may have regarding it.



How well does the camera track moving objects in Live View?


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 4, 2013)

Raja Manuel said:


> How well does the camera track moving objects in Live View?



Sorry, I haven't used Live view much and always use the viewfinder. But I can do some tests tomorrow and will let you know.


----------



## raja manuel (Dec 5, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> Sorry, I haven't used Live view much and always use the viewfinder. But I can do some tests tomorrow and will let you know.


Appreciate it.


----------



## doom (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys, dad bought the 600d+ kit. Thanks  
To all of of you for your help and guidance.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats.....


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 6, 2013)

congrats bro.


----------

